# Openfiler User/Group problems.

## chewyone

Hi,

I have a bit of a strange problem with Openfiler 2.0, and i'm not entirely sure it's something that can be fixed on the Openfiler end of things, but here's hoping!

We installed Openfiler the other day and it is working fine except for an issue i'm having with Openfiler picking up all the users and groups from the active directory. It's only picking up some, not all.

For example, we set up a group in the AD including myself, and two other people. Openfiler is only picking up one person from this group. All of us have exactly the same permissions for everything. i've compared and contrast all aspects but i can't spot anything.

Also, for all users, it's only picking up about half that are contained in our AD.

i've reinstalled Openfiler three times now, and on two different PC's, and still the same problem occurs. i know this points to an AD problem, but I didnt' do anything major that would create this wierd problem.

Has anyone else had this issue, or has anyone any suggestions??

Thanks in advance

Emily

----------

